# Google SMS Channels: Send SMS Text Messages to your Group for Free



## ThinkFree (Oct 1, 2008)

Google India has just introduced a new product called Google SMS Channels that lets you subscribe to news alerts, blog updates and other kinds of information like horoscopes, jokes, stocks or even cricket scores via SMS text messages.

If you are based in India and like to subscribe to this site on your mobile phone via SMS, please join the Digital Inspiration SMS channel on Google. Thanks Amit Somani.

Google SMS Channels, which seems to have lot in common with SMS Gupshup, is free both for content publishers as well as mobile phone users who subscribe to text updates via SMS.

Families or friends can create private SMS groups on Google SMS channels and stay in touch via SMS without paying any fees to their mobile carrier. ................................

*www.labnol.org/internet/google-sms-subscribe-rss-via-sms/4726/


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 1, 2008)

just setup my account by giving my mobile number..subscribed to some channels..


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 1, 2008)

We use www.smsgupshup.com for teh same purpose. All students of out batch are subscribed to the group. All updates regarding exams, postings, journal submissions, time table are sent to all via SMS for free


----------



## red_devil (Oct 1, 2008)

sounds nice...will set up an account there...

EDIT :

err...if you can create channels, how about creating a DIGIT channel and all of us subscribing to it ??

<similar to what Rohan Shenoy said wrt smsgupshup>


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 1, 2008)

^sounds like a good idea but i doubt if one would like to be bugged every other minute. To make it worse, there are so many off-topic replies.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 1, 2008)

^^You can limit the number of total sms you receive per day.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 2, 2008)

This is cool!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 2, 2008)

Has anyone started using this service? I have, but having some trouble. Each alert/update sms is being sent to me twice.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 2, 2008)

I've started using the service. I'm yet to receive my first SMS though.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 2, 2008)

^^Got the verification code?For that too,  I got 2 sms.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2008)

I've subscribed... Me too waiting for first SMS.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 2, 2008)

^^I got mine within 5 seconds   .


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2008)

I just got too..


----------



## trigger (Oct 2, 2008)

registered.. getting 2 copies..


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 2, 2008)

I got my verification code instantly within a few seconds of clicking on the link. I've no problems though.


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 2, 2008)

There's competition for smsgupshup!


----------



## red_devil (Oct 2, 2008)

guys who've already subscribed to the service...please share the channels you've subscribed to ...

heres my list :-

TheHinduBreakingNews

GoogleNewsBangalore

will add to these later


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 3, 2008)

I've received my first SMS. I've confirmed, I've no problems. I'm subscribed to-

Google Technology News
Poor Joke of the day
Wisdom Quotes
I don't remember the exact name of this channel but it's football news


----------



## kapsicum (Oct 4, 2008)

hey thanks a lot ...


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

Will register as well...


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 4, 2008)

Getting each update for Labnol/Techblog twice, but haven't received even one for other channels that I subscribed(News from Delhi, daily quotes etc)


----------



## red_devil (Oct 4, 2008)

Okk...i've subscribed to a few more channels...

wisdom quotes,
poor joke of the day
EPLScoreUpdate
Simply F1

and

K2SMSBANK   <---> this thing has been flooding with msgs...so those of you who want to chk out if everything is working well should subscribe to it...i've got approx 10 msgs since yesterday


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 4, 2008)

^^But I have limited max sms per day to 10


----------



## red_devil (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ change the limit  {if it doesn't disturb u } and once you're sure you are getting updates as and when they are posted, un-subscribe from the channel.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 4, 2008)

^^What disturbs me is getting the exact copy of the message I have already received 5-6minutes ago. 
The service seems to be in testing phase at present, and is not working absolutely fine.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ seems strange. I've never got any duplicate message from the time i signed up !!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 4, 2008)

I am yet to receive any message after my instantaneous join. Hope for the best. Highly fascinating.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Oct 4, 2008)

I subscribed to this service and man do they keep sending messages,..........it keeps coming........people i am going to lose half my battery on the SMS alert tone. lol.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

Me 2 subscribed....now msgs will come as spams...hahaha


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 5, 2008)

i unsubscribed...was getting bugged by all those messages..


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 5, 2008)

^^You were getting bugged, I am disappointed as I am not getting any update from some subscribed channels.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 5, 2008)

subscribed..... and working great for me...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 5, 2008)

Some of the channels don't send me any message....


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 5, 2008)

^^Expect it as it's testing phase for the service.


----------



## mastermunj (Oct 7, 2008)

they sure would be facing problems with keeping the cost of sms sending low and more over, to have a parallel mechanism for sending so many sms.. Might be they are trying different sms protocols.

But whatever it is, Google Rocks!!!


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

great subscribed to 6 groups


----------



## mavihs (Oct 8, 2008)

i'll try it out in d morning when i get-up!!!

thinking 2 make a group for Delhi Tech meets which will be about all d upcaoming meets in delhi!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 8, 2008)

So far I'm only getting messages from joke of the day and google tech news. And yesterday, google *tech* news sent me some non- tech news 
This is crazy.


----------



## sands1 (Oct 9, 2008)

iChaitanya said:


> There's competition for smsgupshup!



Thanks boss . I think difference is that gupshup allows post by group owner only.
Google sms subscriber can post to channels if allowed by the owner.
Am i correct ?


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 10, 2008)

^^ Yes, you got it right.

Moreover, the smsgupshup site is buggy. Why don't these smsgupshup people keep the site design simple like Google?

Anyway, forget it!


----------



## Sathish (Oct 10, 2008)

i have subscribed +20 channels.. 
most of the messages are in their local languages.

but its interesting to forward new funny  msgs to my gf.

thank google...
you will achieve an another milestone in Connecting Peoples..


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 10, 2008)

^^ Are you sure that you have subscribed to 20+ channels? 

AFAIK the max. no. of channels you can join is 15. Plz try it and let me know!


----------



## Sathish (Oct 10, 2008)

oh.sorry..i count the totals. 
.15 +6 (my own channels)


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 10, 2008)

iChaitanya said:


> ^^ Are you sure that you have subscribed to 20+ channels?
> 
> AFAIK the max. no. of channels you can join is 15. Plz try it and let me know!



As far as I know, it's 30


----------



## Sathish (Oct 10, 2008)

No.. its only 15..


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 11, 2008)

^^Somewhere I read it was 30, you are saying 15 and when I tried to check the limit, I found it was only 10(atleast for my account)
I subscribed to 15 channel, but after that it gave an error. But when I clicked on My Channels, I found that I was subscribed to only ten channels. The channels that I subscribed first of all were removed from the list, and only ten were there.


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ That's strange!

Never mind, it's still in the BETA stage and might have some bugs...


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Not some but many. And I think it's not in beta, it's in alpha stage(still in labs).
After a year it will be in beta, and then like gmail will stay the same for 5-6 years.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 25, 2008)

Now the problem of getting multiple messages is solved.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2008)

It's better now. I'm getting messages from all subscribed groups.


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 26, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^Not some but many. And I think it's not in beta, it's in alpha stage(still in labs).
> After a year it will be in beta, and then like gmail will stay the same for 5-6 years.



Sorry, my bad.


----------



## goodshepherd (Oct 26, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> i unsubscribed...was getting bugged by all those messages..



hey, can u tell me how to unsubscribe this service. its quite irritating. i get a lot of crappy messages which r of no use.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 26, 2008)

One way is to unsubscribe from all the subscribed channels. 
Don't know if option to delete your profile from sms channels is there. Will see if it's there.


----------



## goodshepherd (Oct 26, 2008)

ya. found out and successfully unsubscribes. thanks a lot "thinkfree".


----------



## a stranger (Nov 26, 2008)

is there any site providing unlimited national and international sms for free


----------



## sands1 (Jan 2, 2010)

not receiving SMS from 01/01/210.
What is the problem with google SMS?

Any body facing the same problem?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 2, 2010)

Me too subscribed......!! Thanks for sharing buddy....!!

I joined these channels....
1. Calcutta-Weather
Get the latest Kolkatta weather updates and one day forecast, everyday!

2. Realtrix
Your Basic Guide to Computing, Blogging, Orkutting, PC Tips & Tricks etc.

3. Times_of_India
News from Times of India

4. ALLPCTIPS
Windows Tips and Tricks

5. digitalinspiration
Free SMS channel for technology news, software reviews and cool websites. Published by Digital Inspiration, an award-winning technology blog with over 70,000 subscribers.

6. adultjone   
WANT SEXY AND ADULT MSGS ON UR MOBILE 4 FREE THEN JOIN MY CHANNEL 

7. 123smsfun
SMSs 4m world's LARGEST directory of SMSs - *123smsfun.blogspot.com

8. Jokes_SMS
Will Have around 2 jokes in SMS per Day.

9. DownloadSoft4Free
Download all New Software for free. Get Links by SMS...

10. AdultJokes4U    
BEST ADULT JOKES DEPOT IS THIS CHANNEL, JUST SUBSCRIBE AND SEE...


----------

